

Preorder Your Leap Motion Controller - $79 (ships July 22nd) - drawkbox
https://central.leapmotion.com/preorder/new

======
drawkbox
Very affordable awesome toy, frameworks out there already for flash and unity.

------
MildlySerious
Other payment methods would be nice.

------
e3pi
* * Minimum system requirements: Windows 7 or 8 or Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard, AMD Phenom II or Intel i3 / i5 / i7 Processor, 2GB RAM, USB 2.0 port, Internet connection, Leap Motion ID.

There is also some linux API, Ubuntu bundle specific?.

